# Something Different for a Change - Lexus GS430



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

*Something Different for a Change - 2001 Lexus GS430*

This is the other member of my family.

It's a stock 2001 Lexus GS430 with the 17" Wheel Option Package, Mark Levinson Audio / Navigation, etc......

It is most interesting that I will be migrating to a BMW vehicle instead of another Lexus (the GS430 goes to the wife). The Lexus line up doesn't have that sporty car version that I am looking for. There is no optional sports package on any of their cars, just upgraded tires, which doesn't cut it.

When I laid my eyes on the BMW 330i with the sports package, I could not get it out of mind. I needed this car, I wanted this car.

The Lexus GS430 has a smooth, highly refined, incredible 300HP V8, however upon test driving the 330i, those 225HP feel just as quick or even quickier offline than my Lexus (maybe it's also do to the weight of the Lexus too).

In a industry that is churning out front wheel drive cars with 240-260HP, you'd figure more HP would better, especially with a rear wheel drive car, but that is not the case here. The 225HP from BMW feels very fast, if not faster than other cars out there and it is so fun to drive too.

Don't get me wrong, I still love Lexus and it is the most reliable brand out there (they have the best touch screen Nav and Mark Levinson Audio), but until they provide a sportier model in their line up with a true sports package, then the clear choice is BMW.


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

Frontal


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Informative write-up...wrong board though!


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

Chris330ci said:


> *Informative write-up...wrong board though!  *


I love this board so much that I can't live without. This is one of the best websites around! 2003 330i on order!


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

This is definitely a second home for many of us... :eeps:


----------

